# The Scottish Covenanters



## Foxbat (Aug 16, 2019)

This is a bit of Scottish history I've always struggled with. I've read accounts that tell what happened but, often what's thin on the ground are the whys, wherefores and motivations - especially the internal factions, levels of extremism and side changing.

At last, I feel that I'm getting to grips with it through reading Neil Oliver's Excellent history of Scotland. He really tries to go into detail about the mindset and religious fervour  of the times. I'm not going to be bold enough to say that I understand it all but I feel like I'm getting there.

Anyway, for those that don't know what I'm prattling on about, here's a link.









						Covenanters - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 16, 2019)

I would really recommend, for the bigger picture, Trevor Royles _Civil War: The Wars of the Three Kingdoms 1638-1660._

You know, for decades I only thought of that period as just the _English _Civil war. Actually that was just a part of a much bigger picture and this book really helps to place everything. If you just looked at the English period you would avoid the issue that started it (yep, it was the covenanters in Scotland...but then again it was really Charles the firsts fault, and all that happened up here) and you would also pass over what Oliver Cromwell did in Ireland.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone here read Sir Walter Scott's novel *Old Mortality*, about the 1679-1689 period?  I read it 15 years ago; it might be due a rereading.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 16, 2019)

Extollager said:


> Has anyone here read Sir Walter Scott's novel *Old Mortality*, about the 1679-1689 period?  I read it 15 years ago; it might be due a rereading.



I have to say, I had to look this up, with a little embarrassment. Given that I've lived in the same city that has a monument to Scott - the second tallest monument in the world to a writer at 61 metres, and that I have read the 'modern' favourites of Scott's, namely _Rob Roy_, _Ivanhoe_, _The Heart of Midlothian_ and _Waverley_. 

Just too many books in the world to read unfortunately.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 17, 2019)

Extollager said:


> Has anyone here read Sir Walter Scott's novel *Old Mortality*, about the 1679-1689 period?  I read it 15 years ago; it might be due a rereading.


I have a copy but never yet read it. Perhaps I'll make space for it soon.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 17, 2019)

Venusian Broon said:


> I would really recommend, for the bigger picture, Trevor Royles _Civil War: The Wars of the Three Kingdoms 1638-1660._
> 
> You know, for decades I only thought of that period as just the _English _Civil war. Actually that was just a part of a much bigger picture and this book really helps to place everything. If you just looked at the English period you would avoid the issue that started it (yep, it was the covenanters in Scotland...but then again it was really Charles the firsts fault, and all that happened up here) and you would also pass over what Oliver Cromwell did in Ireland.


Thanks. I'll look for that book.

Yes. St Giles in Edinburgh must have been a peculiar sight with the congregation throwing their footstools at the minister. Apparently later on, one minister even placed a pair of pistols on the pulpit to ensure a quieter time.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 17, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> I have a copy but never yet read it. Perhaps I'll make space for it soon.



It supports the advice that recommends starting a Scott with the second chapter.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 23, 2019)

And No Quarter by Maurice Walsh is a good fictional account about this period. Heavily slanted in favour of the Royalists.


----------

